# Aida64 does not show gpu fan rpm



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

The gpu fan shows 0rpm but it is spinning.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2014)

Does MSI Afterburner or GPUz have a fan rpm reading?


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Does MSI Afterburner or GPUz have a fan rpm reading?



No GPU Z does not read it



 

I don't have msi afterburner


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

would there be no sensor for it? Or is it broken?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2014)

Oh, you are on a laptop, that is why. There is likely only one blower fan that blows air onto a heatsink that cools both the CPU and GPU. The 2300rpm fan that is showing in AIDA is your cooling fan. So you are fine. You dont have a dedicated fan for the GPU.


----------



## pigulici (May 20, 2014)

It is because you are on laptop, on my lenovo y510p it is same...


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh, you are on a laptop, that is why. There is likely only one blower fan that blows air onto a heatsink that cools both the CPU and GPU. The 2300rpm fan that is showing in AIDA is your cooling fan. So you are fine. You dont have a dedicated fan for the GPU.



I do have 2 dedicated fans I have an Asus G750JX.


----------



## pigulici (May 20, 2014)

Try to put the GPU to work(like futmark or game) and see the sensors, I bet will show you...


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

This is the backside of my laptop, the air outlet on the left is for GPU the one on the right for CPU


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

pigulici said:


> Try to put the GPU to work(like futmark or game) and see the sensors, I bet will show you...



I did but in aida64 is stays 0% and GPU z does not show it at all


----------



## pigulici (May 20, 2014)

Even if you re open aida after you start furmark?


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

pigulici said:


> Even if you re open aida after you start furmark?


Yes I tried, it stays at 0%, maybe there is no sensor for the GPU fan speed as GPUz does not show it at all.
Or the sensor may be broken somehow? The CPU and GPU fan are both spinning and it's a brandnew laptop


----------



## Devon68 (May 20, 2014)

Try Open hardware monitor or MSI afterburner it might work and there both free.


----------



## pigulici (May 20, 2014)

I see 44C on your GPU, it is a good temp, I think, from my try, that gpuz and aida don't read those sensors...


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

pigulici said:


> I see 44C on your GPU, it is a good temp, I think, from my try, that gpuz and aida don't read those sensors...



I think so...


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Try Open hardware monitor or MSI afterburner it might work and there both free.



Open hardware did not show any fan speed.
There may not be a sensor in my laptop for the GPU fan


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

pigulici said:


> I see 44C on your GPU, it is a good temp, I think, from my try, that gpuz and aida don't read those sensors...



Yes it runs 44~45 idle and 70 max with gaming.


----------



## pigulici (May 20, 2014)

It is a good temp...


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2014)

pigulici said:


> It is a good temp...


How hot is your GPU idle and with gaming? You had a GT750 or 755 right?


----------



## pigulici (May 20, 2014)

I have 755m single, in idle I have ~44C on 25C of room, I see my temps are almost same as yours(maybe a litle up at me at cpu(50C with mess, browser, firewall, av)), I did not try in game to see the temp, I just game light (Mass Effect 3 mp, Torchlight 2, sacred 2,...)...I changed the termal paste at mine(put MX-4), I think I gained 1-2C, so I have warranty on him, I just use him, no care much of temps now...


----------

